# removal of mysearchnow.com



## tamia (Jul 19, 2004)

I looked everywhere to find an easy removal for this pop-up bar hi-jack and found nothing. Well I take that back, I did find a few things but they required me to go into my registry, which I am not comfortable doing. So I went to the home page www.mysearchnow.com and scrolled to the bottome and clicked help. They have a download link there to remove the problem. 

Thank you for letting me vent,

Tamia


----------



## airdale (Jul 22, 2002)

tamia,
This may sound dumb,but you did not say whether you tried add/remove 
programs to uninstall My search


----------



## tamia (Jul 19, 2004)

airdale,
no your question is not dumb. I do apologize for not adding this bit of information. I did try to find it in add/remove, but it wasn't there! And the only program that I thought it could have been, wouldn't remove. So I went through this problem for about 3 weeks. Now three days later....I have still have no problems. Best thing is, I DIDN't have to touch my registry. :up:


----------

